# Anyone have firsthand experience with Sanlida Miracle x10 recurve sets? [Help, newbie]



## Cappafeo (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello all! I am a beginner archer looking to shoot target/olympic style recurve and I am being hit by the wall of equipment pretty hard. I saw these recurve sets by sanlida built around their newer miracle x10 riser and wondered if anyone has experience with the set as a whole? I can find a good amount on the x10 riser but not any of the other accessories. Admittedly, for $800 getting everything shy of arrows and a quiver is very appealing but not if there are either same quality items for cheaper or better quality items for the same price! here are the sets I'm talking about:

Miracle X10 ILF Target Recurve Bow Kit

Thank you all for your time, I look forward to any help folx can offer!


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what country you live in, but over the years I've tried to buy locally even if it means paying more. Sanlida Archery is a Chinese based company and I'm sure they have taken someone elses design and reproduced it and slapped a new name on it.

They also appear to be a subsidiary of Alibaba

Just my two cents 



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can’t comment on the bow either, but just wanted to point out that you shouldn’t be influenced by that crossed out $1999 price. No way that setup would “regularly” be worth anywhere near that.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

If they are affiliated with Alibaba, I would not deal with them. My son was burned by them, despite their so called "return" and "guarantee" policy. Good luck dealing with them if you do, and don't be too disappointed in their product. Just the fact that they are ripping off the x10 brand from Easton should be a hint. I would look at used equipment if you are looking to save a buck or two. And, in the price range you are looking at, you can get a very good setup with a name brand equipment sold here in the US.


----------



## Victor Triumph (Jun 12, 2020)

When you add the package to the cart the price goes back to $1999 lol.


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

By beginner, do you mean that you've never shoot any bow before, or that you've been shooting a recurve bow for a few weeks/months of lessons and want to buy your own, or that you're experienced in a different style of bow but have never shoot recurve, or something else? You haven't filled in any public profile info so nobody knows what angle you're coming from. 

Others have already explained why it's not as good a deal as it sounds - and that's if you're able to make use out of each piece in the kit. 
Their return policy is quite specific about no testing or even putting the bow together, which means that you'll be stuck with any wrong items - which is quite likely to happen if you don't have any baseline in terms of your draw length, draw weight, or how much mass you're comfortable with. Starting with a 1300g riser (towards the top end in mass) is likely to take the fun out of it. Likewise, their limb options start at 28lbs, but people generally start around 15-25lbs depending on fitness level in order to develop good form and over a couple years move up through several sets of limbs until they reach the weight that gets the distance/speed they want for the style they shoot, so starting with a mid-range pair of limbs won't last you long. Most of the vibration dampeners they include aren't used by most people, though at higher draw weights either limb dampeners or a riser dampener (though not both these days) is common. The rest of the equipment is pretty generic and is probably ok quality but it's hard to tell as they don't include much of the information that would be expected. If you aren't able to physically get to an archery shop and there aren't any second hand sets nearby, then you can get yourself a full set of the same quality from brands with a longer reputation and probably better quality control, for about $500-600 including arrows, case, everything else from Lancaster Archery - they can help you over the phone.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Sanlida is an OEM for other brands. You'll find that Kinetic's risers look very similar, for instance. Some of their stuff is good quality. Here's what I would do, if you're interested in this bow:

Go to Alternative Services - Archery Shop. They are a reputable archery dealer. Every experience I've had with them has been good. 

Get the A7 or Athletics 7 riser. It's less than $150 and basically the same thing. 
Get the Athletics 7 limbs. Also less than $150 and exactly the same as the X10 limbs.
You could build up some Sanlida stabilizers, but you could also just get the Avalon Tyro set for $75. 
Get a Shibuya DX plunger, or a Beiter of you can afford it. ($25 or $100)
Get a Shibuya Ultima rest. $35.
You can get an affordable clicker for less than $15. 
The Avalon Tec One string is also about $10. 
This leaves you plenty of room to spend on the sight. If you didn't splurge on the Beiter plunger, splurge on the Shibuya Ultima sight. Otherwise, if you need to save, the Shibuya Dual Click sight is a decent value. ($135 to $290). 

This ends up costing about the same as your kit (with effectively the same limbs and riser), but has a rest, plunger, and sight that you'll never really need to replace. I know that because they're the stuff Olympians have recommended here and elsewhere. I firmly believe that for a recurve shooter these are the components that have a real impact on performance.


----------



## WillFrantz (Nov 23, 2020)

Cappafeo said:


> Hello all! I am a beginner archer looking to shoot target/olympic style recurve and I am being hit by the wall of equipment pretty hard. I saw these recurve sets by sanlida built around their newer miracle x10 riser and wondered if anyone has experience with the set as a whole? I can find a good amount on the x10 riser but not any of the other accessories. Admittedly, for $800 getting everything shy of arrows and a quiver is very appealing but not if there are either same quality items for cheaper or better quality items for the same price! here are the sets I'm talking about:
> 
> Miracle X10 ILF Target Recurve Bow Kit
> 
> Thank you all for your time, I look forward to any help folx can offer!


I just purchased the X10 kit last month and love it! As an avid compound shooter looking to get into target recurve, I was in the same boat as you, overload of available equipment. To create an even bigger issue, there are no stores nearby that sell Olympic style recurves, but you can get hunting bows all day long... I stumbled across the Miracle X10 kit while looking at entry level W&W, Cartel and used Hoyt's. I did some research and there are very good reviews online. One even has a nationally ranked shooter (I believe from Canadian) shooting the X10 kit against his own $4k Hoyt set up and was only a couple points off. Being a Chinese company, I did question the quality/customer service. I can testify that Sanlida is very good quality and their customer support team is very responsive. I have been so impressed that I am currently purchasing the Hero X10 compound bow to have a dedicated target bow. My thoughts on the package were it's everything you need for one very approachable price that should be able to handle 99% of shooters. The money you save can be spent on lessons and learning how to tune your bow, which will provide much better results. Feel free to shoot me DM if you have any questions.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Not going to lie, that looks like astroturfing.


----------



## WillFrantz (Nov 23, 2020)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Not going to lie, that looks like astroturfing.


I can guarantee no astroturfing here... I was surfing the site looking for others who may have got one and came across this post and wanted to provide my 2 cents. I know that Chinese products can get a bad rap (I have been burned numerous times before and generally steer clear of them). But I think this one actually worked out.


----------



## Cappafeo (Oct 25, 2020)

cerelestecerele said:


> By beginner, do you mean that you've never shoot any bow before, or that you've been shooting a recurve bow for a few weeks/months of lessons and want to buy your own, or that you're experienced in a different style of bow but have never shoot recurve, or something else? You haven't filled in any public profile info so nobody knows what angle you're coming from.
> 
> Others have already explained why it's not as good a deal as it sounds - and that's if you're able to make use out of each piece in the kit.
> Their return policy is quite specific about no testing or even putting the bow together, which means that you'll be stuck with any wrong items - which is quite likely to happen if you don't have any baseline in terms of your draw length, draw weight, or how much mass you're comfortable with. Starting with a 1300g riser (towards the top end in mass) is likely to take the fun out of it. Likewise, their limb options start at 28lbs, but people generally start around 15-25lbs depending on fitness level in order to develop good form and over a couple years move up through several sets of limbs until they reach the weight that gets the distance/speed they want for the style they shoot, so starting with a mid-range pair of limbs won't last you long. Most of the vibration dampeners they include aren't used by most people, though at higher draw weights either limb dampeners or a riser dampener (though not both these days) is common. The rest of the equipment is pretty generic and is probably ok quality but it's hard to tell as they don't include much of the information that would be expected. If you aren't able to physically get to an archery shop and there aren't any second hand sets nearby, then you can get yourself a full set of the same quality from brands with a longer reputation and probably better quality control, for about $500-600 including arrows, case, everything else from Lancaster Archery - they can help you over the phone.


Yep, brand new. I haven't had time to fill out my profile, I will get working on that when I can. I tried to indicate being new by including newbie in the title, I apologize if that is frustrating or confusing. I'm new around here...



FerrumVeritas said:


> Sanlida is an OEM for other brands. You'll find that Kinetic's risers look very similar, for instance. Some of their stuff is good quality. Here's what I would do, if you're interested in this bow:
> 
> Go to Alternative Services - Archery Shop. They are a reputable archery dealer. Every experience I've had with them has been good.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it. It feels impossible to get a straight answer online, let alone one that is full of so much useful information. Thank you for listing out all the suggestions, too. Honestly, knowing where to start has been an incredibly overwhelming process and super disheartening, so your help means a lot.


----------



## seansoutdoor (Mar 3, 2014)

Cappafeo said:


> Hello all! I am a beginner archer looking to shoot target/olympic style recurve and I am being hit by the wall of equipment pretty hard. I saw these recurve sets by sanlida built around their newer miracle x10 riser and wondered if anyone has experience with the set as a whole? I can find a good amount on the x10 riser but not any of the other accessories. Admittedly, for $800 getting everything shy of arrows and a quiver is very appealing but not if there are either same quality items for cheaper or better quality items for the same price! here are the sets I'm talking about:
> 
> Miracle X10 ILF Target Recurve Bow Kit
> 
> Thank you all for your time, I look forward to any help folx can offer!


Hey, this is Sean McVeigh with Sean's Outdoor Adventures. I have the Miracle X10 and I really like it. I always wanted to try this type of archery but never had the money to buy a good set, so I never gave it a try. I will also state clearly that Sanlida gave me the bow to try out. And I say that because it is easy to think I would just give a positive comment because of that. But I can say in good conscience that this bow is really nice and definitely worth the $800 in my opinion. In other words, even if they hadn't given me one of these to try, I would have bought it at that price if I had tried it out and was shopping around for one. To me, this bow has a great quality for how much it costs compared to others, and I have shot many of the major other brands when I used to go to Lancaster Archery Supply in PA to record my bow reviews. Anyway, that is my honest feedback on it. Mine has been great so far. God bless.
Sean


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

cerelestecerele said:


> By beginner, do you mean that you've never shoot any bow before, or that you've been shooting a recurve bow for a few weeks/months of lessons and want to buy your own, or that you're experienced in a different style of bow but have never shoot recurve, or something else? You haven't filled in any public profile info so nobody knows what angle you're coming from..............
> 
> .


Pretty much agree with the Cerees.. posted above.. I am not familiar with this bow but I might add it is not just the price of the riser but its design, forged or stamped, how much torque happens when you draw, how much it flexes etc. If you are from the US some company like Lancaster could set you up with a known, tested brand for a reasonable price. If you are a beginner starting off with Olympic style involves a lot of complication while you should be learning form and consistency instead of worry about sights and stabs. Those can come later. Light limbs for beginners are best. If you get reasonable quality stuff now it will last you as you upgrade later on. Keep it simple at the start. Hopefully you will be able to get lessons as well.


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

Cappafeo said:


> Yep, brand new. I haven't had time to fill out my profile, I will get working on that when I can. I tried to indicate being new by including newbie in the title, I apologize if that is frustrating or confusing. I'm new around here...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it. It feels impossible to get a straight answer online, let alone one that is full of so much useful information. Thank you for listing out all the suggestions, too. Honestly, knowing where to start has been an incredibly overwhelming process and super disheartening, so your help means a lot.


Having never pulled back a bow before, an $800 kit (that isn't even complete) with a lot of quite specific items is an easy way to end up not shooting, and with a bow that's too heavy and unwieldy to learn with gathering dust. You have to start somewhere, but much better to find you don't like pulling a bow back and want to try javelin throwing or track cycling instead after $ and not $$$. 

Have you had a look for local resources already? That's where/how most people start. It's the easiest way to get in to the sport as someone else can show you what to do as there are a lot of bits that aren't inherently obvious and most films show something completely different. 

1) If there are any "have a gos" or "beginner courses" running in your area, then you can learn how to shoot without buying a bow, and try out the different lengths/weights they have. Different groups/shops run these, easiest way to find something is by googling. At the end of the class(es), you'll know what sort of draw weight you can handle comfortably, as well as a suitable arrow length so you can go out and buy something you know is right for you. 
If there aren't classes but there's a local range, try contacting them and see if someone could help you pick out the right bits and show you how to shoot a bow without injuring yourself. Most people in the sport are pretty welcoming to beginners. 

2) If you're in an archery desert, then a wooden starter bow is where most of us started. One with a basic sight costs about $120 new, about 75% of that second hand. Yes that's buying a bow that you won't still be using in a few years. But when you upgrade it you can get most of that money back, and it's saving you from far more expensive mistakes. That plus online coaching (and youtube videos) can get you quite a long way. By the time you "outgrow" the starter bow, you'll have developed a bit of a sense about what "feel" you personally want from the next one in terms of balance and the type of noise and vibration it gives you after the shot as feedback. It's like getting a cheap first violin to learn on, so that when the time comes, you can hear the different tones and characters of higher quality instruments and know which is your favourite - fancier bows have a different "feel" during and after shooting, and better manufacturing tolerances make them very slightly more accurate, but you won't know what your preference will be until you've been practicing. Though that doesn't mean you can't achieve pretty great things with that wooden bow - here's some discussion including a test from a former world champion (post #17) and a more recent Olympian using that bow. 

In order to buy a bow, you'll need to know your Eye dominance, know what length bow, and what strength to start with. Ready-made arrows just need to be long enough that you can't draw them back past the arrow rest (for safety). They probably won't "match" the bow perfectly but that's not important until you've been shooting for a while. As long as they're rated for at least the draw weight you choose, and there are enough of them that you can bend/break a few and still have spares, then that'll get you started. A bag of dirt or a strapped straw bale or tightly wrapped cardboard makes an ok target but more importantly you need something solid behind it for safety. 

Feel free to message me if you have more specific questions or anything location-specific.


----------



## WillFrantz (Nov 23, 2020)

seansoutdoor said:


> Hey, this is Sean McVeigh with Sean's Outdoor Adventures. I have the Miracle X10 and I really like it. I always wanted to try this type of archery but never had the money to buy a good set, so I never gave it a try. I will also state clearly that Sanlida gave me the bow to try out. And I say that because it is easy to think I would just give a positive comment because of that. But I can say in good conscience that this bow is really nice and definitely worth the $800 in my opinion. In other words, even if they hadn't given me one of these to try, I would have bought it at that price if I had tried it out and was shopping around for one. To me, this bow has a great quality for how much it costs compared to others, and I have shot many of the major other brands when I used to go to Lancaster Archery Supply in PA to record my bow reviews. Anyway, that is my honest feedback on it. Mine has been great so far. God bless.
> Sean


Sean-
Your video review was one of the factors I used when deciding to purchase the Miracle X10. Like I said in my previous post, it was a gamble but it has really paid off for me. I would say your video was 100% accurate on the review. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Zips (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Furman said:


> I'm not sure what country you live in, but over the years I've tried to buy locally even if it means paying more. Sanlida Archery is a Chinese based company and I'm sure they have taken someone elses design and reproduced it and slapped a new name on it.
> 
> They also appear to be a subsidiary of Alibaba
> 
> ...





Cappafeo said:


> Hello all! I am a beginner archer looking to shoot target/olympic style recurve and I am being hit by the wall of equipment pretty hard. I saw these recurve sets by sanlida built around their newer miracle x10 riser and wondered if anyone has experience with the set as a whole? I can find a good amount on the x10 riser but not any of the other accessories. Admittedly, for $800 getting everything shy of arrows and a quiver is very appealing but not if there are either same quality items for cheaper or better quality items for the same price! here are the sets I'm talking about:
> 
> Miracle X10 ILF Target Recurve Bow Kit
> 
> Thank you all for your time, I look forward to any help folx can offer!


Sanlida is one of the largest archery manufacturers in China, and i do shoot a sanlida miracle x10 recurve and it is outstanding.


----------



## Zips (Aug 1, 2017)

Zips said:


> Sanlida is one of the largest archery manufacturers in China, and i do shoot a sanlida miracle x10 recurve and it is outstanding.


Sanlida builds a outstanding recurve, bought a hoyt riser the other day not impressed at all with hoyt ,so i returned it .i don't see why I would pay 800 for a riser ,i did not i bought the Alero, anyway. Rather shoot Sanlida the quality is there. K


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

If you are comfortable ordering from overseas, which it seems you are, I would suggest looking at the kit Perris archery in the UK puts together. It includes everything you need to go to the range and shoot. It even looks like they will set it up and make all the adjustments so it is ready to go as soon as you receive it.






KITS (Starter, Intermediate and Advanced)


Perris Archery sells and supports a wide range of archery equipment suitable for all abilities. We run beginners lessons and have a shooting range for practice and trying new equipment.




www.perrisarchery.co.uk





PS-Maybe I should start a side business setting up beginner kits!

Paul


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

FerrumVeritas above indeed speaks the iron truth.

We have two good archers shooting the Miracle X10 limbs, one of whom retired his Samick Ultra/Samick extreme combo for Sanlida. No negative comments on performance (one needed to put a washer under a detente to get it to fit in the t-block slot thingy on a W&W carbon riser. But the Athletics 7 for 2/3 the price on Alternatives looks identical.

If I needed new gear I would have no hesitation with Sanlida riser/limbs (would prefer a Gillo G2K riser though). Buy a ‘good‘ sight. Shibuya dual click are not much more than most of the sureloc knock-offs and are known quality. I also have the Shibuya plunger and that is great value for the money.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m currently shooting the Athletics 7 limbs, by the way. They’re not amazing. I didn’t put them on my bow and think “wow.” But I have nothing negative to say. They behave exactly as I expect a pair of limbs to behave, and are faster than the Galaxy Silver limbs they replaced (I have a suspicion that Sanlida makes the Gold Star limbs). I don't think I could get better for $150, even used. They feel better than the WNS CB1, which I think sets the quality standard in that price range.

Now, if I were super new to archery, I wouldn't spend $150 on limbs. I'd get a sub-$100 set (probably Kinetic Honoric or WNS Explore B1), because I know I'd want to replace them in a year and go up in weight. 

If OP is a righty, in theory the Forged A7 is a better, more durable riser. But there's nothing wrong with fully milled either. I was wrong though, the Athletics 7 risers are an older branding of the higher end Miracle riser, rather than the Myth X10. The shape and cutouts are identical.


----------



## seansoutdoor (Mar 3, 2014)

WillFrantz said:


> Sean-
> Your video review was one of the factors I used when deciding to purchase the Miracle X10. Like I said in my previous post, it was a gamble but it has really paid off for me. I would say your video was 100% accurate on the review. Thanks for posting it.


Thanks! God bless you.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sanlida is the largest archery company in the world. They make products for lots of OEM. You’ve almost certainly shot there products but with a different name. And price!
That being said I’m shooting a CD riser with Hoyt Xtours. Both made in America.


----------



## Kajala11 (Sep 13, 2021)

Did you buy the bow? I've been shooting my Sanlida X10 for about 6 mo now. Got it in Gold which has a orangish hue to it & it gets a lot of looks. I like it a lot! Nice comfortable wood handle for a (sm) to (med) hand size with a slightly raised front edge that my fingers rest on, narrow neck pivot point & is considered a high handle. I chose this bow for two reasons: 1. Handle height, wood material 2. Price point, paid $200 for 24" at Lancast Archery on close out. My total barebow cost with bow, WNS carbon/foam limbs, string, 9 Victory Vaps arrows, a used front facing quiver & belt, WNS wrap around rest, Shibuya DX plunger & Yost 3 under tab was $550. If your shooting Olympic Recurve it will add another $200 - $300 for the balance bars, weights & pivots. I started shooting at a local club first to get an idea of what I liked first then moved on from there. Hope you like what you decide on. Happy shooting.


----------



## NMB (Aug 27, 2021)

I can't speak to the quality of Sanlida, as I've never used one. I'd resist the temptation to buy a package deal like that, and would piece it together based on recommendations here, reviews on Lancaster Archery or best -advice from a local OR coach. That way you know the value and replacibility of each piece. $800 should be enough for a setup like that, and you'll know its quality. It's just a little slower and tougher for us rookies to pick each piece. 

-NMB


----------



## BuChi (Jul 22, 2021)

Sanlida X10 was my first choice after my research into the hobby but after I got to inspect the actual product, the stabilizer tread was rusting and the the logo on the rods is off centered (crocked by a few degrees) these make me questions the QC and the quality of materials.


----------



## Ronaldscho (Sep 20, 2021)

Cappafeo said:


> Hello all! I am a beginner archer looking to shoot target/olympic style recurve and I am being hit by the wall of equipment pretty hard. I saw these recurve sets by sanlida built around their newer miracle x10 riser and wondered if anyone has experience with the set as a whole? I can find a good amount on the x10 riser but not any of the other accessories. Admittedly, for $800 getting everything shy of arrows and a quiver is very appealing but not if there are either same quality items for cheaper or better quality items for the same price! here are the sets I'm talking about:
> 
> Miracle X10 ILF Target Recurve Bow Kit
> 
> Thank you all for your time, I look forward to any help folx can offer!


* I have had real good experience with Sanlida miracle x10, I shoot the myth x10 different riser , great quality no problems at all. *


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Ronaldscho said:


> * I have had real good experience with Sanlida miracle x10, I shoot the myth x10 different riser , great quality no problems at all. *


And this is a post that I think exemplifies very well what a suspicious support of a company looks like


----------



## Ronaldscho (Sep 20, 2021)

styks n stryngs said:


> And this is a post that I think exemplifies very well what a suspicious support of a company looks like


Really, won indoor national, and 2 outdoor national championships .with it, and that is suspicious support lol wow


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Ronaldscho said:


> Really, won indoor national, and 2 outdoor national championships .with it, and that is suspicious support lol wow


Well yeah, seems like you made an account just to post this. You can't blame me if I find it suspicious, especially given the company's track record with trying to pay off people to support their product publicly.


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

styks n stryngs said:


> Well yeah, seems like you made an account just to post this. You can't blame me if I find it suspicious, especially given the company's track record with trying to pay off people to support their product publicly.


Hi there, and it's your false illusions! Sanlida has never paid off people to post false comments cross any social media and just the opposite we prefer whom purchased to share their honest opinions so that we can improve the quality and customer services. Sanlida spirit is to provide affordable gears to all archers whom enjoyed the sport, rather than bashing out any brand with hatred words.


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

“Sanlida spirit is to provide affordable gears to all archers whom enjoyed the sport, rather than bashing out any brand with hatred words.” It appears that the real spirt of this company is to steal other companies designs. This company can say all they want about “affordability” but I would feel guilty buying from them know that I would be supporting this type of behavior.
1) Ask yourself if morally you are ok intellectual property theft. This is a big company. They don’t need to do this. They choose to do this. Buying anything made by them condones this behavior.
2)Now ask is this a good deal? The answer is maybe. But used equipment is a better deal. And yes it is a lot to sort through when it comes to equipment. But please deal with coach that help you find what you need. And make sure it is a good fit for you.
3) For any Chinese mainlanders 香港不是中國! But now even that is ruined.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Coykoi said:


> “Sanlida spirit is to provide affordable gears to all archers whom enjoyed the sport, rather than bashing out any brand with hatred words.” It appears that the real spirt of this company is to steal other companies designs. This company can say all they want about “affordability” but I would feel guilty buying from them know that I would be supporting this type of behavior.
> 1) Ask yourself if morally you are ok intellectual property theft. This is a big company. They don’t need to do this. They choose to do this. Buying anything made by them condones this behavior.
> 2)Now ask is this a good deal? The answer is maybe. But used equipment is a better deal. And yes it is a lot to sort through when it comes to equipment. But please deal with coach that help you find what you need. And make sure it is a good fit for you.
> 3) For any Chinese mainlanders 香港不是中國! But now even that is ruined.


What designs have they stolen? I don't love the morals of the company, but I have yet to see any examples of blatant copying. I do know they are an OEM manufacturer for other brands, though.


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

styks n stryngs said:


> What designs have they stolen? I don't love the morals of the company, but I have yet to see any examples of blatant copying. I do know they are an OEM manufacturer for other brands, though.


They produce several nock offs of other risers. Not always under this company’s name. Hint look on alixpess and cross check contact info across companies. Gets fishy really fast…. Plus the naming of said riser…..
And yes this company makes many brands’ products for other companies.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Coykoi said:


> They produce several nock offs of other risers. Not always under this company’s name. Hint look on alixpess and cross check contact info across companies. Gets fishy really fast…. Plus the naming of said riser…..
> And yes this company makes many brands’ products for other companies.


This is often repeated, but can you give a specific example?

The only instance of Sanlida using the same design as another company is the Athletics riser also being sold by Kinetic. Sanlida is the OEM for that, and I believe the Sanlida version predates the Kinetic one.


----------



## Ronaldscho (Sep 20, 2021)

Sanlida archery, produces a outstanding product, for the money people seem to insert them self into the company's business with little knowledge or experience with them. Then some people just like to stir the pot .


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

One recent online review [I think it was the Miracle limbs and Myth (sp) riser] noted that while it was a nice beginner set up, there were some flaws... In design with the Berger holes not lined up with the grip; In quality control with the limbs not tracking true and a pretty sharp transition for the string loop to come over which may effect serving life; And with the accessories where the plunger's lightest setting was still quite overly stiff and he couldn't get the clicker to stay in place... Again, he noted it was a decent beginner set up, and he did add about 10pts or so over a 36 arrow round at 70m by throwing his own stab set on, swapping out the grip, and mounting the plunger in the front Berger hole which might have made the set up more forgiving to torque than the rear plunger mount. 

The reviews are on Kaminski's YouTube page.


----------

